# Trade Kandi/Odom for Yao/Thomas



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

It is good for Rockets. Francis and kandi are the perfect fit. Kandi is ready and will help the Rockets to make the Payoffs. 
It is good for Clippers. Miller and Yao are perfect fit. Clippers can't let kandi go for nothing. After the deal, Clippers will not have Salary-cap problem. 
Clippers Starters:
thomas
brand
yao
miller
jaric/maggette

If Rockets ask more, then throw them a Q-rich.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Actually I like this trade for the Rockets... They are giving up a Mystery in Yao, and a guy who doesn't have many years of proven stats under their belt in Thomas, for 2 very talents, and semi proven players.

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> It is good for Rockets. Francis and kandi are the perfect fit. Kandi is ready and will help the Rockets to make the Payoffs.
> It is good for Clippers. Miller and Yao are perfect fit. Clippers can't let kandi go for nothing. After the deal, Clippers will not have Salary-cap problem.
> Clippers Starters:
> ...


but what if the clips ask for more, which they should since this deal sucks for them.


----------



## Harold Miner 23 (Nov 19, 2002)

cant trade kandi anymore cuz he signed the qualifying 1 year contract. the rule says rookies on final year of their rookie contract cant be traded. Kandi will be unrestricted and WILL walk. along with odom, miller, brand. and richardson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont see Houston doing this trade. They would have both kandi and odom and i think Francis all coming up with major contract talks at the same time or there abouts.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

There are very few players in the NBA, and NO players making his salary, that the Rockets would trade for Yao. None.

Yao Ming is a future Shaq/ Jordan. He will be dominating the leauge for the next 13 years. You know how every team is scrambling to come up with an answer for Shaq?

That is how is will be with Yao.

Hitman


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I dont see Houston doing this trade. They would have both kandi and odom and i think Francis all coming up with major contract talks at the same time or there abouts.


Francis deal is sown up already trueblue but I dont like this trade either


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Rockets/Clippers are talking*

I really don't know what they are talking. I heard that Rockets were interested in Brand and Odom, but Rockets wanted to keep Yao Ming.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> There are very few players in the NBA, and NO players making his salary, that the Rockets would trade for Yao. None.
> 
> Yao Ming is a future Shaq/ Jordan. He will be dominating the leauge for the next 13 years. You know how every team is scrambling to come up with an answer for Shaq?
> ...


lol. good one. :laugh:


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Hitman makes a little sense. You don't.
Yao will become a good player after this season.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Hitman makes a little sense. You don't.
> Yao will become a good player after this season.



WoW. Your telling someone they dont make sense:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Hitman makes a little sense. You don't.
> Yao will become a good player after this season.


by saying he is wrong, i make PLENTY OF SENSE. i bet you didnt read his post. its quite funny. check it out sometime.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Now that it is November 22nd, I guess Hitman's statement isn't as funny as it was three days ago.

-Tim


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, I feel like quite the foolz for my statement. 2 solid games, waiting for more.

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nice games but when he starts doing it consisntently, let me know. way too early to make jugdments.


----------

